# Query Merge error



## th3h0bb5 (Jun 20, 2016)

Hello,

I have two queries I'm trying to merge. Both have a Unique Identifier column (Column A, "Client #") and about half of the values on Table 2 are on Table 1. I'm trying a Left Outer join. When I try to merge them, I get the following error:
*
DataFormat.Error: *We couldn't convert to Number.
*Details*: (Archival5162016)

In both queries, I've formatted the 'Client #' column as a Number, so I'm not sure why this occurring. 

Thanks!


----------



## chicagocomputerclasses (Jun 20, 2016)

Just because you format the column as s number doesn't make the data format a number. Most likely you have some data that is number and some other data that looks like number but it's text. You need to convert them to the same data format.

Where are you pulling the data from?


----------



## th3h0bb5 (Jun 20, 2016)

Both queries are from Excel tables. 

There are some values in the column that are not a number (i.e. "A1234"), so I tried converting both columns to text as part of the query as well, but this doesn't solve the issue. The same error pops up.


----------



## chicagocomputerclasses (Jun 20, 2016)

Have you tried converting the original data in tables to text and then refreshing the query?


----------



## canefan17 (Oct 10, 2019)

Can we get a solution to this? 

I’m having exact same issue.

I’ve converted all the Employee IDs in both tables to number format. Still getting error. 

Also tried converting both to text.


----------



## sandy666 (Oct 10, 2019)

canefan17 said:


> Can we get a solution to this?



post a link to the *shared* excel file with your problem


----------

